# Disable Mouse Acceleration in Windows 7 64 bit?



## mikeyhd (Nov 25, 2009)

I did some reseach and I found some ways to disable mouse acceleration in W7

1. This does not fix completely, but help somehow http://razerblueprints.net/index.ph...m_smf/Itemid,99/topic,6898.msg69218/#msg69218

2. cheesemfix http://heka.mekre.ee/mouse/cheesemfix.zip

3. WCAFIX http://heka.mekre.ee/mouse/wcafix_20080209.zip (need dseo13b.exe to make it work: signature enforcement)

Anyone have experience with those?
which one is closet to the mousefix for XP?

EDIT: WCAFIX does not work in W7

cheesemfix work pretty well, put the mouse on the side of the pad shake it and return the mouse to the side of the pad, and the cursor return to about the same position


----------

